# Hem tags



## Johnnyjawbone (Mar 18, 2019)

Hey friends I'm based in the UK and looking for a company to produce some hem tags for my small start-up. I only want around 100 or so to start with, but am finding them really expensive (about £89 for a 100 - from Aspiline). I've seen lots of options on Etsy from companies based in China/India etc that are waaaaaaay cheaper, but I'm dubious about quality and if I'll actually get what I want. 

Anybody had experience with these or have any recommendations? I've attached the tags I'm looking to get made. Im currently making them using HTV (as testers to illustrate how they'll look) but I want something that's quicker and will last properly. Cheers guys!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Most of the way expensive ones are made in China too, probably from the same factories. 

We've purchased our off of Etsy before. And domestically. They were identical quality.


----------



## Johnnyjawbone (Mar 18, 2019)

splathead said:


> Most of the way expensive ones are made in China too, probably from the same factories. <img src="http://www.t-shirtforums.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> We've purchased our off of Etsy before. And domestically. They were identical quality.


Thanks for the reply buddy...any recommendations?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Johnnyjawbone said:


> Thanks for the reply buddy...any recommendations?



This is who we've used: https://www.etsy.com/shop/clothinglabelz


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

They are too easy to make myself so have never used a service.
I can make 100 hem labels on 1 sheet of 8x11 paper.
I have used hem labels (interior hem) to describe the graphic on the shirt. Such as for depictions of magic squares or the Parker Probe or information like the LORIS is common in the Philippines.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

LancerFlorida said:


> They are too easy to make myself so have never used a service.
> I can make 100 hem labels on 1 sheet of 8x11 paper.
> I have used hem labels (interior hem) to describe the graphic on the shirt. Such as for depictions of magic squares or the Parker Probe or information like the LORIS is common in the Philippines.



We use woven?


----------



## Johnnyjawbone (Mar 18, 2019)

splathead said:


> Most of the way expensive ones are made in China too, probably from the same factories. <img src="http://www.t-shirtforums.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> We've purchased our off of Etsy before. And domestically. They were identical quality.


Thanks for the reply buddy...any recommendations? 

Ta mate - will have a look!


----------

